# texture



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Has any on ever added a sand additive to regular mud say pro-form or plus 3 to create a stucco effect similar to what an efface would look like. Thinking of doing a really large (random) pattern knockdown with a little grit to it to make it a little more rustic to go with the woodwork ??? don't know yet if i will do it by hand all the way or attempt to blob it (maybe even just throw it on the walls have a mud fight  ) or spray have to do a little experimenting.. silverstilts aka the rock doctor


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes. We add a mix of the two finest grits available in our custom hand texture. The very finest is a white sand like you see in the ash cans at some businesses. The next one up is Quikrete's fine. I get them at Westlake Ace. Usually add and handful or two of each per bucket. It's a nice change of pace when we get to do one of those jobs, and the money is usually pretty good too.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. We add a mix of the two finest grits available in our custom hand texture. The very finest is a white sand like you see in the ash cans at some businesses. The next one up is Quikrete's fine. I get them at Westlake Ace. Usually add and handful or two of each per bucket. It's a nice change of pace when we get to do one of those jobs, and the money is usually pretty good too.


 so what is the one you are talking about when you refer to the ash can and are you saying you mix the two together for the desired texture ? also how do you apply it to the walls by hand or spray ? would like to know more thanks for the input & what is quikrete fine is that just a sand or is it cement based setting mortar ?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

it just dawned on me what the ash sand was , should have known this since i am a smoker duh !


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

you wouldn't have any pics by chance ? and assuming that you mentioned it was one of your hand textures i take it there is no spraying involved am i right ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Quikrete sells three grits of sand (only) Fine , med., and coarse. At our Westlake Ace it sits right next to the concrete, mortar etc. I think the "ash can" sand is another brand. Yes it is a hand application. Wouldn't run a sand/mud mix through any spray equipment but have seen stucco guys do so with a hopper gun. Don't think I'd do that unless I used an old, retired hopper. The grit would chew it up pretty quick, imo. 

As to whether mixed together or not, depends on the texture we're trying to achieve. I usually start off with the Quickrete fine + mud, and maybe and the superfine ash can sand if wanting a different look.

Most times these are "custom" hand textures, samples being done with builder/designer/owner standing over me and my taper. So you want to build a 1/2 day of extra time into it for approval process.

Be advised, using too coarse of grit sand will force you to lay on too thick a material coat to avoid a "combing" effect. Meaning that when you pull it with a knife/trowel, the grit gets caught under your tool and leaves a combed look in the mud.

Will try to get pics today and post ASAP.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've sprayed an orange peel type texture on the wall, with silica sand added in to blend an old existing job.


----------

